# Zoo Day!



## cnick975 (Jan 7, 2012)

As soon as I get home from work today I am going to upload my photos from my day at the zoo lol. got some pretty good pictures from the t3i with the 18-55mm lens. But I want your honest opinions when I put them up so stay tuned lol
Thanks!!


----------



## CanonEOS (Jan 7, 2012)

Still waiting


----------



## cnick975 (Jan 7, 2012)

CanonEOS said:


> Still waiting


still at work -__-


----------



## cnick975 (Jan 8, 2012)




----------



## cgipson1 (Jan 8, 2012)

cnick975 said:


>



can't do it from your hard drive... only from an internet based photo host.... Photobucket, Flickr, etc...


----------



## Overread (Jan 8, 2012)

You need to read this thread here for advice on posting photos to the forums : http://www.thephotoforum.com/forum/...forum-functions-pictoral-guide-using-tpf.html

You then also need to post them in the right section, the Canon section you are posting in now is for talk about canon brand camera equipment, not photo posting. For posting photos you've a number of options:
Photography Beginners' Forum & Photo Gallery
For beginners wanting critique on their work - note keep the number of photos to a minimum

Nature & Wildlife
For general posting which might or might not include critique. Note for critique again keep the number of shots small

Just For Fun!
If you just want to share without critique


----------

